# Non-speeding violation received: 700 CMR 7.08



## cs97jb (Nov 29, 2016)

I got the following violation today but it doesn't make sense. The violation is 700 CMR 7.08 but the cop who gave it to me says it was for not obeying signs and that I was traveling on a road for commercial vehicles only. I have read through 700 CMR 7.08 but it doesn't seem to apply to my case. Here is the link to the given chapter number: http://www.mass.gov/courts/docs/lawlib/700-799cmr/700cmr7.pdf.

I think the officer put down the wrong Chapter number but because that is wrong, can this be dismissed?


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

No. Pay it. Own up to your actions. It makes you feel good.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Unless you'd rather work or can't get the time off, you would lose nothing by appealing.


----------



## rabbitranger (Nov 25, 2016)

Was he wearing his cover? If not...you dont have to pay it. If he was....pay it 22 days after the date of issue.


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

Obedience to signs is a $50 gig under the 7.08 CMR. Or he could have whacked you under the subsection for non-commercial vehicle on the Bypass road. I think thats $150. He gave you a break. Pay it.


----------

